

Top cities for startups - bigsassy
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/10/04/0422_top_ten_startup_cities/index.htm

======
davidw
Interesting to see Bend there. Perhaps it's the fact that it's only gotten
larger very recently, or the fact that it doesn't have a university (the
closest is the U of Oregon over the mountains in Eugene), but it just doesn't
strike me as a good place for startups. Maybe I'm wrong though - anyone from
HN in Bend?

